# Side dish for eggs benedict?



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

A Cajun twist on Eggs Benedict is what I'm thinking for mother's day and I am having a hard time coming up with a good side. I was thinking asparagus, that was what popped into my head, but what other classic sides do you enjoy?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Most definately asparagus, but also salad with all sorts of greens, sunflower seeds and/or nuts [toasted of course] and a vinegarette dressing to offset the richness of the eggs benedict would pair well with it. Oh, this is making me want some now.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

WHY?

A well executed "Eggs Benedict" is complete in itself!

There's absolutely nothing wrong with offering an "enhanced Eggs Benedict", if that is what you want to do, but WHY?

Instead, offer the "side(s)" as an add-on, give the customer a choice. Asparagus, green beans, zucchini, peas, hash browns, toast, whatever.

Otherwise, create a "new name", "Eggs Benedict Cajun Style" or "Eggs Benedict a la "Gummy-Bear". or whatever.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Because my mom does not like the traditional eggs benedict as much as the modified ones and it's not for a restaurant, just for the two of us as a brunch. If it were going on a menu, I would probably use the traditional (along with an eggs florentine), but for a surprise on Mother's Day, the modified one works as a fun and different way to experiment in the kitchen. 

As for why I am looking for sides and other parts to the brunch, it's adding different textures, colors, and flavors to keep the surprise brunch interesting. But after doing some research, I'm thinking a nice light dessert after the main course and a nice array of mixed fruit beforehand.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Any of these sound really fine, but if you can get very nice tomatoes, a few pretty thick slices or wedges add color and flavor. I would add these along side with one of the green things.

enjoy,
Nan


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

In that case, do something different!

Asparagus and Scallops in puff pastry with a blood orange reduction.

Poached Eggs on a potato patty with Smoked Salmon and a Horseradish sauce.

Poached Eggs atop a "nest" of sautéed green beans

We serve all of the above with fresh citrus, Cara-cara, Navels, and Ruby Grapefruit Supremes, and Kiwifruit.

Nothing wrong with adding sautéed asparagus or whatever, as long as you like it!


----------

